# Hiawatha ID



## Pure Bikes (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey guys just trying to find a date for this Hiawatha. It was my moms first bike and I am going to restore it for her. This is the first Hiawatha I have worked on so any help would be appreciated. There doesn't seem to be a model name on the frame and the headbadge only says gambles, which I believe is the dept. store that used to sell them. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 25, 2009)

The chainguard, sprocket and rims with that small indent at the edge suggests it's made by AMF in the mid-late 50's. If you could find some old Gambles catalogs, you might be able to find the year, otherwise most dept. store and auto part/tire store bikes are tough to pin down the exact year.


----------

